# Beating up the little civics



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Go to Allnissans.com and look in the motorsports area and read my post by the same name.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Why not just post the story here as well? Just a simple copy/paste.

More curious than anything.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

umm, never thought of that!


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Well this weekend was a nice surprize. I went to the memphis region this weekend and was actually one of the faster drivers there. Most of the track was on an actual road course with elements designed to slow the cars down. Once I got though walking the course a group of about 6-7 turbo civics shows up. I'm thinking damn this is a track wat rewords high hours power and i dont have that. I got to talking to them and found out that they were on street tires (as i was) stock suspension and boosting to 7psi. My father drives the car first and as he comes around i here the civic boys start taking about my car saying that it came stock with the sr20det and only weighed 2200 pounds. I just start to a laghf at them and coerect them saying that it only has a 1.6l NA engine and that it actually wights in at 3300pounds. when i turned in my first lap i was a full 2sec faster then my father. He also herd several people say that my car had major power and was light. Eny ways after the day was over my father (he only had 3 runs because the clutch was over heating with both of us driving it) had beat all but 2 of the turbo civics and i had beat all but one that was only .1sec faster on a 85sec track. Damn i cant wight to see what all of my planed up grades will do to this little car.

reverm: Nice work. Tell us a little bit about your autocrossing background and your machine

This was my 7th event in autox. I started this past Mar. and have ben doing it every chance i get. The Arkansas region is very talented and as such i have a good set of people to learn off of. The event before this one was about 2 week's ago and was the first time i was able to set my tires at the proper psi and leave it there. 40psi front, and 38psi back. My father was complaining that it was a little loose for him but he under stud that i was the main driver and that it felt perfect for me. Out on the track there was a lot of shifting (sifted ~14 times on a 86sec run time) and a lot of tail breaking to get the car to rotate in and gas contole to get it to under steer out of the turns. This was really the first event i real felt like i under stud the car.


As for the car: 2" cat back with Magnaflow muffler, "drimailed" stock intake, Freshly tuned up. I'm running on hard Potenza G009 tires, very aggressive for the street but with a high tread weir of 460. Not a good autox tire.


p.s. sorry for the speeling

p.s.s. I'm bilding this car up slowly for the sts class in autox, i'm allready runing in sts becous of custume grill i made. My next up gread will be adjustable sturts, followed by STS tires.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds like you do pretty damn good for yourself being so new. I've never autocrossed but sounds like a ton of fun!


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

it's a blast. YOu just drive up pay the entry fee, take you spear tire out and eny thing that can fly lose in the driver compartment and race, that simple. There should be planty of it in dallas. Go to SCCA.org and surch for you region. enty fees are about $30 and for that you get 6 runs. But when your run group is not runing you must work the track "shaging cones".


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

umm... never mind i just looked at the texas region, they had over 100 cars at the last event. In arkansas we usaly have 50-60. With that tipe of turn out yuo wold only get about 4 runs and there would be 3 run/work groups. That would mean you would work one, race one, and rest/work on the car the last one. I wish arkansas was like that.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If only we were that lucky. around here, it's 3 runs and they run 4 heats. if you want to double enter, you wind up standing out in the heat from about 6:30am until 5pm without a hint of shade. not much fun here and the surface sucks.

I'm glad you enjoyed the autocross through. Arkansas region has a lot of good guys, as well as NEOKLA region if you ever decide to drive up there for an event (and if they can ever find another site!!)


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

ya, i hope there is some good racing in mississippi. I'm moving there for school, but will be back in Arkansas during the summer.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

man i lived in mississippi for years, do you like to drag race ? depends on where you are going to school.

the drag strips are in Hattiesburg, Gulfport, and Tuscola. In louisiana you have one in baton rouge and then the best strip ever is in belle rose louisiana at No Problem Raceway, but thats a long haul from even hattiesburg.


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

I wanna get into autocross/road racing once I get a car somewhat worthy of it. 

Sounds like you had an awesome time!

Alex


----------



## guhraver69 (Jan 12, 2008)

guys my civic owns 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v405/guhraver69/pic.jpeg


----------



## Civic_Si (Mar 3, 2008)

autocrossing is fun eh..

This was my first time out: http://members.shaw.ca/civic_si/autox2.avi

but since I've since gotten race tires which helped me close in on the the competition.


----------



## thomasz (Apr 25, 2008)

IT IS GOOD, I WOULD CONSIDER.


----------

